
Bell Canada wants permission to gather and track customer data - walterbell
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bell-customer-data-1.4969066
======
goertzen
Where are the "mixed reviews"? I can't think of a single person who would opt-
in to this program, so they can get "better ads".

How about an option to opt-out of a duopoly telecom market ?

